# Back pain: Seat height? Seat? Bike?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Made a number of changes this summer and have noticed increasing lower back pain when I ride and into the next day (this morning I'm hurting from yesterday's ride). Don't remember back pain like this last year or earlier this year but can't be sure.

In hindsight I should probably have spread the changes out more and paid closer attention to any pain and when it developed. So now trying to figure out what is most likely causing the pain.

Changes:

*July: Fit* on old bike (actually my son's Novara aluminum since my bikes are all 70's 531 w/ downtube shifters). Lowered seat and moved it back slightly. Fitters also noted that I needed to straighten my back more (eg, butt out, gut/shoulders down).

*Aug: Bought new Scott Addict* w/ HED Ardennes wheels. Also Zero pedals (to replace Time ATAC's) and new shoes.

*Sep. Bought Aliente saddle* to replace stock Scott saddle.

I'm thinking that the change in fit from my old 70's style is the most likely culprit, though the stiffer Addict could certainly be. The Addict is not uncomfortably stiff but I suppose could be passing more jolts to my back. Assuming it's fit do I raise my seat slightly? Leave it and hope my riding style adapts?

Thanks,


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Seat height should be adjusted to address your leg extension. Period.

If you have issues with your back that should be addressed by looking at your reach and saddle to bar drop.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> If you have issues with your back that should be addressed by looking at your reach and saddle to bar drop.


Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I could write a book...2 ruptured discs one year ago after a fitting on my TT bike. Whether the fitting was the result or part of the cause I'll never know. However, I did move into a new position that really increased my drop.  Something like 3cm down in front, 2.5cm higher saddle and 3cm forward. I rode the TT bike quite a bit for a month or two after the fit and while doing a long slow climbing ride my discs had enough. So for me being in a flexed position (bent over) is a bad thing even today as the discs are still not healed. 

I am not following how the fit determined you need to straighten your back leg more by lowering the seat (butt out, gut shoulders down)? More info if you have it. FWIW, I don't think your back pain has anything to do with the bike itself.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

About a year ago, I went to a massage therapist who had a background working with athletes. I explained to her that I was a cyclist, and that I was having some problems with lower back pain. She noticed that my hamstrings were very tight, and explained to me that tight hamstrings were often a contributing factor to lower back pain.. 
Ever since, I have been making a concerted effort to do proper and regular hamstring stretches, as well as working on my hip flexibility, and this has helped me tremendously.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

piano said:


> She noticed that my hamstrings were very tight, and explained to me that tight hamstrings were often a contributing factor to lower back pain..
> QUOTE]
> 
> +1. Thhis also applies to runners from what I hear. I notice that if I read easy I have no issues but if I ride hard I have to stretch prior to the ride to avoid the lower back pain. Bear in mind this will help but it may not be your only problem since you did just redo your set-up


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks all!!



woodys737 said:


> I am not following how the fit determined you need to straighten your back leg more by lowering the seat (butt out, gut shoulders down)? More info if you have it.


The fitters I used are sports physiologists so a bit more than just fit. They said that my back was too curved (or humped) and that I needed to straighten it out so that my vertebrae are better lined up, particularly during hard efforts in the saddle.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

try tilting you pelvis forward to flatten your back. It requires some core strength though. Improving abdominal strength has greatly reduced my back problems. Crunches are way better than lower back pain. Start an ab program and stretch the hamstrings.
My 2 cents


----------



## wmiller (Dec 6, 2008)

I have issues with my lower back too. I went to a bike fitter but still get extremely tight to the point I feel like I can't ride. I realized that I have very tight hamstrings so I make sure I stand often and sometimes for longer than a minute. I also started using a yoga stretch (damn I can't remember the name...something pigeon pose?) I saw it in Bicycling mag this past summer and it has been a lifesaver. Just be sure to stretch the lower back before and after riding. It really helps. I feel your pain.


----------

